# First Cycle Log



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

STATS: 6 foot
           Training consistently for 5+ years
           12, maybe 13% bodyfat
           24 years old
           205 pounds



     Alright guys, time is drawing near to the beginning of my first cycle. I am going to try my hardest to maintain a log and update as much as I can. Like I said, this is my FIRST cycle but I have done a ton of reading and research in preparation.
     I work two very labor intensive jobs along with a super high metabolism and over the years have found my maintenance calories to be right around 3800 cals. On cycle I plan to eat right around 4500 cals daily. I could post up my diet if anyone would like to see it.

Cycle is as follows:
Weeks 1-12 Test Cyp. 500mg per week
Weeks 1-XX Arimidex .25mg ED (throughout duration of cycle/PCT)
Weeks 9-14 Winstrol 50mg ED
PCT (starting 3 days after last dose of Winstrol:
Week 1 Nolvadex 20mg ED/Clomid 50mg ED
Week 2 Nolvadex 20mg ED/Clomid 50mg ED
Week 3 Nolvadex 10mg ED/Clomid 25mg ED
Week 4 Nolvadex 10mg ED/Clomid 25mg ED
Week 5 Nolvadex 10mg ED

     I am hoping to do my first pin tomorrow. I am going to get the girlfriend to help me out. She is in nursing school and is comfortable around needles. I am fine with needles but would like some help atleast the first time. I have been told that the right quad is the "mandatory" spot for the first pin so I plan on doing that. Anyways, wish me luck guys and any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

id say like most will scrap the Nolva for PCT run clomi 
 and good luck


----------



## wheresmypants (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks good, but id keep the nolva.. just imo


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I was planning on pinning delts, glutes, and quads throughout this cycle. Do you think I should stick with glutes since its my first time or alternate between them all each inject?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

pin em all.. id say if u split pin's thn do glutes 1st one each side keep the nolva for on cycle incase u get a bad flare up of gyno but dont use it for pct plain and simple read the stickys  i my self like quad pin's


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

so run the clomid just as i have outlined but take out the nolva and keep on hand?               if i were to need to start using the nolva on cycle how much should i use?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

It would be great if others would chime in here on whether or not to use nolva with clomid for my PCT or keep it around to have it on hand. BKNOXX, i believe that you know your stuff, just looking for other opinions as well.


----------



## GMO (Feb 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> It would be great if others would chime in here on whether or not to use nolva with clomid for my PCT or keep it around to have it on hand. BKNOXX, i believe that you know your stuff, just looking for other opinions as well.




All you need for that cycle PCT is Clomid 100/100/75/50. You could use nolva too, but there is really no need for it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

GMO, if I go with your suggestion and up the dose up Clomid then I will have to make another purchase. Do you think it will be alright to just run the PCT that i orginally listed. I realize that you said that nolva isnt really needed......

Also, if i plan on running my original PCT and end up having to use some of the nolva while on cycle, will it be ok to use it again in PCT?


----------



## GMO (Feb 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> GMO, if I go with your suggestion and up the dose up Clomid then I will have to make another purchase. Do you think it will be alright to just run the PCT that i orginally listed. I realize that you said that nolva isnt really needed......
> 
> Also, if i plan on running my original PCT and end up having to use some of the nolva while on cycle, will it be ok to use it again in PCT?




I would purchase the extra clomid, as it is very cheap. This is your body, so you don't want to play around.  

Save the nolva for any gyno issues that may arise while on cycle.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

GMO, will do man and I repped you for your responses. My girlfriend just pinned me, went pretty well. Question, i cant exactly get the top of the vial to "pop" back on, is that ok? i am wondering because of storing issues, keeping them in the closet


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok just wanted to officially update:

Pinned for the first time tonight as well as took .25mg arimidex. I plan on pinning again thursday and then getting on a monday thursday schedule. Just really wanted to get the first pin under my belt because i have nothing to do the rest of the night and will too busy tomorrow with work to have any time to do it. THE JOURNEY HAS BEGUN


----------



## GMO (Feb 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> GMO, will do man and I repped you for your responses. My girlfriend just pinned me, went pretty well. Question, i cant exactly get the top of the vial to "pop" back on, is that ok? i am wondering because of storing issues, keeping them in the closet



I hope you are talking about the plastic part that pops off to expose the rubber stopper that you pin.  Yes?  If so, that does not go back on...

Just be sure to swab the rubber with alcohol before drawing your Test.

If the whole top of the vial came off...you need to buy a sterile vial ASAP and transfer your test, or pre-load your syringes.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

No man you got it, it was just the top of it, the plastic piece that comes off exposing the rubber, guess i am all good then. thanks again for the reply


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> GMO, if I go with your suggestion and up the dose up Clomid then I will have to make another purchase. Do you think it will be alright to just run the PCT that i orginally listed. I realize that you said that nolva isnt really needed......
> 
> Also, if i plan on running my original PCT and end up having to use some of the nolva while on cycle, will it be ok to use it again in PCT?


  extremepeptide and cem store are very fast shipping and both have great stuff check em out


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks brother. definitely will do


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 20, 2011)

well hell, just realized there is a place for online journals, what a fucking dumbass.....mods, should i have this moved over there?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

Update: Woke up this morning with a good amount of soreness in the glute; hurts a little when sitting down on it. However, it aint nothin too bad so im happy about that. Really looking forward to working out today. I realize the test cyp will take a few weeks to start kicking in but just knowing ive got something flowing now is messing with my mind.......in a good way. Take care


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

weight flucuates, as does everyones...mine is between 202-205, weighed in this morning at 203 so i am going to make that my official starting weight


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

alright, i realize that im small compared to most people on this board but hey i have never done a cycle before...anyways, here is a quick shot i took today while at the gym...was going to try to get a better one but people came in and i didnt want to be over there snapping pictures of myself, but anyways, here is PRE cycle ManInBlack.....and excuse the pink headphones, mine got put in the washer accidently so im wearing my girlfriends


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

what ive eaten today:

meal 1: 3 whole eggs/2 slices wheat toast/1 packet oatmeal/multi vitamin and fishoil

meal 2: shake with 1 cup milk/1 scoop whey/1.5 cups oats/1tbsp olive oil

meal 3: 1.5 scoops whey

meal 4: 1.5 cups rice/1 apple/4 ounces grilled chicken

meal 5: 2 cups wheat pasta/2 cans tuna

later I will have 1 cup brocolli/1 cup rice/24 almonds/4 ounces chicken
later I will also have a peanut butter sandwich (whole wheat bread and natural peanut butter)

and finally before bed a scoop of casein.

i am DETERMINED to eat clean the entire duration of my cycle SO most if not all of my days will look like this. I plan on having 1 cheat meal a week and even then not going overboard with it.

However, i do plan on upping the cals arouund week 4 or so or maybe just halfway through. What do you guys think about that? Maybe just see guage it as i go along?


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> what ive eaten today:
> 
> meal 1: 3 whole eggs/2 slices wheat toast/1 packet oatmeal/multi vitamin and fishoil
> 
> ...


 
IMO... You are only pinning 2X/EW, you don't necessarily need to pin anywhere but your glutes. But it's your call... Pinning delts & quads ain't bad...


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

cool man thanks for the help.....on thursday im going to pin the other glute and then if the original side feels good (as im sure it will) by the time my 3rd pin rolls around then ill just hit it again, but yeah, i might stick with the glutes time will tell.


----------



## jimm (Feb 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> I hope you are talking about the plastic part that pops off to expose the rubber stopper that you pin. Yes? If so, that does not go back on...
> 
> Just be sure to swab the rubber with alcohol before drawing your Test.
> 
> If the whole top of the vial came off...you need to buy a sterile vial ASAP and transfer your test, or pre-load your syringes.


 
Dont mean to but in but, was just wondering why you should not take the whole vial top off i know i sound like a totall amatuer and i am, but whats the harm my buddy does gear and i would see him draw up the vials he would always remove the metal casing bit and pop of the rubber stopper so the bottle was totally open noting but the glass if that makes any sense.. sorry if im over complicating a simple fuckin bottle of gear here but just want to know whats wrong with opening the whole bottle rubber stopper completly off lol... does it effect the gear in a negative way?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

jimm said:


> Dont mean to but in but, was just wondering why you should not take the whole vial top off i know i sound like a totall amatuer and i am, but whats the harm my buddy does gear and i would see him draw up the vials he would always remove the metal casing bit and pop of the rubber stopper so the bottle was totally open noting but the glass if that makes any sense.. sorry if im over complicating a simple fuckin bottle of gear here but just want to know whats wrong with opening the whole bottle rubber stopper completly off lol... does it effect the gear in a negative way?


 It is open to germs at that point.  You are going to be injecting this into your body, so you want it to remain sterile, right?


----------



## Life (Feb 21, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> IMO... You are only pinning 2X/EW, you don't necessarily need to pin anywhere but your glutes. But it's your call... Pinning delts & quads ain't bad...



I second this. I pinned just glutes. When I pinned quads the pain stayed around longer and I had trouble on leg days. Same for shoulders, they'd still be sore on shoulder day. 

How about a better pic for your starter cycle pic? Get your gf to take one.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks dudes.....LIFE, yeah man ill try and post a better pic when i can, but good lookin out


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

man i tell you guys what i cant wait for the test to kick in.....when it finally does will i "feel" it when im in the gym or will strength go up a but, size? im sure its different for everyone but how bout with you guys, what was the first thing that yall noticed?


----------



## Life (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't notice a damn thing except the weights going up.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

Couple questions guys:

I decided to do a 3 day split because i work two labor intensive jobs and want to give my muscles as much time to recover as i can. Do you guys think this is a good idea or do you think doing a 4 day split wouldnt make that much of a difference? 

Another question:

Do you guys think I should dial down the carbs a bit on OFF days or eat exactly the same everyday?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

Life said:


> I didn't notice a damn thing except the weights going up.


 

so your first cycle was a test only cycle? how did it go/how much did you gain?


----------



## Life (Feb 21, 2011)

You asked on another thread but:

500mg/w 1-6, 750mg/w 7-12. 25lbs dry.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

shit my bad...forgot that was you


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

guess its safe to say i more than likely wont be getting as much as you did seeing as you upped your dose halfway through


----------



## jimm (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It is open to germs at that point. You are going to be injecting this into your body, so you want it to remain sterile, right?


 

thanks i thought so that is common sense really but these are the simple things that are easily overlooked by people new to gear i guess, could that contribute to why he gets bacne aswell i geuss its not going to help matters...


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

alright guys, well a friend of mine had some xtra gen-shi dianabol that he said hed give to me for whatever reason, it is only one packet (30 10mg pills). How much DBOL is typically used to kickstart a FIRST test only cycle?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

ok, i posted up yesterday a pic of me at the gym but here are some better ones.....by the way, i hate my chest, however i swear it looks better than the pic makes it out.....anways yall take care. and i know i didnt put up any leg pics but i will at some point, imin my jeans and getting things ready to go to work. by the way im sure you can tell but im not pumped at all in these pics


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2011)

keep us posted homie what made you choose test c instead of test e


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

whats up pitbull.....shit man i dont really have an answer for that..before i found this board i was chatting it up on another and they sort of suggested the cycle that i am running but since being here i have made a few adjustments


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

can anyone answer my question though about the dbol.....what is the lowest amount recommended for a first cycle? all together i have 300mg worth of gen-shi dbol tabs that i got for free and was thinking of incorporating them since my first shot of test cyp was just 2 days ago but im thinking i dont have enough


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

like i said...all ive got is 300mg worth of the stuff so i guess i could do take 10mg a day for 4 weeks being 280mg total, but would this even have an effect?    i read somewhere that studies prove that bodybuilders can grow of 10mg of dianabol a day but i think those dbol pills were the shit or something


----------



## Sinner39 (Feb 22, 2011)

Since you already started i would just hold off on the dbol since you don't have much on hand. You would want to run it at 40 mgs at four weeks imo.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 23, 2011)

start with 20mg a day thn if u can run 30 if only for a few weeks u still will feel it besides the back pump u will be glad u only ran it for a few weeks lol 20 mg ed would work tho


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 23, 2011)

@sinner and bknoxx.....thanks for the replies, i think both of you gave solid advice so since i dont seem to have enough on hand at the moment i think i will just hold off on the dbol and run the test only like i had planned in the beginning....thanks dudes, repped


----------



## GMO (Feb 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> @sinner and bknoxx.....thanks for the replies, i think both of you gave solid advice so since i dont seem to have enough on hand at the moment i think i will just hold off on the dbol and run the test only like i had planned in the beginning....thanks dudes, repped




Yup...that is the way to go.  Otherwise you'll just be wasting the d-bol.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 23, 2011)

just wanted to fucking UPDATE:  true story that scared the fucking shit outta me. keep in mind this was only my second time doing an injection, rather, having an injection being done to me. My girlfriend was RIGHT in the middle of pinning my shoulder and said "i think im going to pass out". I didnt think anything of it really because she said it so relaxed like and calm next thing i know i feel the needle coming out of my arm much too fast turn and shes falling limp into the bathub/shower.  im hollering and shaking her and shes makin these fucked up ass noises and it probably only lasted about 10 seconds but then she snapped back and was like "whats going on, where am I" and all kinds of shit. she fucked her leg up pretty good falling and her head hurts pretty bad, but could have been worse. Her parents have been here because she was really scared but she didnt say that she passed out because she was shooting a brotha up. Anyways, there was some test left in the syringe so that also blows and now im sure my arm is going to be fucking hurting but who knows. Anyways, that was my night how bout you guys???????


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Anyways, there was some test left in the syringe so that also blows


  All you had to do is suck the test in by pulling on the plunger, swap to a new needle, and inject the rest.

 Too late now.

You aren't one of the ones who said your girl was a nurse, are you?

I think I would do it myself from now on.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 24, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> All you had to do is suck the test in by pulling on the plunger, swap to a new needle, and inject the rest.
> 
> Too late now.
> 
> ...


 

man i couldnt have continued last night, my girlfriend was freaking out from passing out (literally collapsing) and her parents came over and shit. No she isnt a nurse, BUT she is in nursing school, weird I know. That was only my second injection and I have never done it myself but I have to now. I plan on pinning my other delt next time but how hard is it to aspirate with one hand when you are pinning yourself?? seems like it would be awfully tricky


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 24, 2011)

holy shit thats a crazy story souds lie my luck! sry i didnt check your log when you first got the dbol. i would kickstart my cycle with 30 to 40mg of bol. wish i could of helped. hows it coming i want an update...weight yours and the bench presses


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 24, 2011)

damn bro that sucks lol. you're right I'm glad I didn't have to deal with that. As far as aspirating with one hand, it's not hard at all. It's more difficult to explain that it is to just do when the needles in you. I'm pretty sure I usually just put one finger under the plunger and push it up until a bubble appears, but I honestly can't remember...just do it however it feels natural. it's not hard I promise.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> No she isnt a nurse, BUT she is in nursing school, weird I know.


  Oh, boy, maybe she should consider another line of work!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

meal 1: 3 whole eggs Make it 6 or 7 eating maybe two of the yolks /2 slices wheat toast/1 packet oatmeal packet? too much sugar - just eat oats/multi vitamin and fishoil

meal 2: where is the hard protein, like chicken breast?  Save shakes for post workout shake with 1 cup milk/1 scoop whey/1.5 cups oats/1tbsp olive oil

meal 3: 1.5 scoops whey Same comment

meal 4: 1.5 cups rice/1 apple/4 ounces grilled chicken  6-8 ounces

meal 5: 2 cups wheat pasta/2 cans tuna

later I will have 1 cup brocolli/1 cup rice/24 almonds/4 ounces chicken
later I will also have a peanut butter sandwich (whole wheat bread and natural peanut butter)

and finally before bed a scoop of casein.  Cottage cheese will work here

2 pounds of chicken daily, spread over several meals. substitute 8 ounces of fish or lean red meat when you feel like it.


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It is open to germs at that point.  You are going to be injecting this into your body, so you want it to remain sterile, right?



Yes, you are 100% right.  At this point it would no longer be sterile, as airborne bacteria are able to easily make their way into the vial.  Def. not a good idea.


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> just wanted to fucking UPDATE:  true story that scared the fucking shit outta me. keep in mind this was only my second time doing an injection, rather, having an injection being done to me. My girlfriend was RIGHT in the middle of pinning my shoulder and said "i think im going to pass out". I didnt think anything of it really because she said it so relaxed like and calm next thing i know i feel the needle coming out of my arm much too fast turn and shes falling limp into the bathub/shower.  im hollering and shaking her and shes makin these fucked up ass noises and it probably only lasted about 10 seconds but then she snapped back and was like "whats going on, where am I" and all kinds of shit. she fucked her leg up pretty good falling and her head hurts pretty bad, but could have been worse. Her parents have been here because she was really scared but she didnt say that she passed out because she was shooting a brotha up. Anyways, there was some test left in the syringe so that also blows and now im sure my arm is going to be fucking hurting but who knows. Anyways, that was my night how bout you guys???????



Sounds like you might be better off doing your own injections.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

MALF, thanks for the replies on my diet but the reason for a shake as meal number 2 is because I am at work and i have to slam it back, no time to sit there for 10 mins or so and eat a solid meal...i do have what i have to, and to GMO yes I will be doing my own injections from now on so wish me luck


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

@pitbull.....well i decided to not run the dbol, just the test....as far as weight goes and everything im the same as when i started, i have only pinned twice and the second time was when my girl passed out and i got a little more than half of the test actually injected which sucks.....next pin will be sunday


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> the reason for a shake as meal number 2 is because I am at work and i have to slam it back, no time to sit there for 10 mins or so and eat a solid meal...i do have what i have to


 Gotcha.  I am fortunate in that respect.  You can still do it on your off days, and I would still increase the meat portions in the evening (4 ounces is really small) and the number of eggs in the morning.  There are 6 grams of protein per large egg, but that includes the yolk, which contains some of the protein.  Get seven of those eggs down in the morning.

Just my two cents and it's worth what you paid for it!  LOL!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

lol i hear ya bro, good advice take care.....


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 25, 2011)

in the am i use eggbeaters and 2 whole eggs i find scrambling them makes it easy to throw down. good luck on the self inject im gunna do that too....


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> just wanted to fucking UPDATE:  true story that scared the fucking shit outta me. keep in mind this was only my second time doing an injection, rather, having an injection being done to me. My girlfriend was RIGHT in the middle of pinning my shoulder and said "i think im going to pass out". I didnt think anything of it really because she said it so relaxed like and calm next thing i know i feel the needle coming out of my arm much too fast turn and shes falling limp into the bathub/shower.  im hollering and shaking her and shes makin these fucked up ass noises and it probably only lasted about 10 seconds but then she snapped back and was like "whats going on, where am I" and all kinds of shit. she fucked her leg up pretty good falling and her head hurts pretty bad, but could have been worse. Her parents have been here because she was really scared but she didnt say that she passed out because she was shooting a brotha up. Anyways, there was some test left in the syringe so that also blows and now im sure my arm is going to be fucking hurting but who knows. Anyways, that was my night how bout you guys???????




How is this your fault dude? I would understand if she freaks out because you pass out. I almost passed out the first time I injected my triceps lol.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 27, 2011)

How many eggs did you get own this morning with your oatmeal?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, oatmeal and toast


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah wanted to add this too, i saw where you said too much sugar in those oatmeal packets.....i dont have the quaker kind it is the walmart brand but it is sugar free and still tastes fine to me


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright just got back from the gym and had a fucking GREAT workout. Saw a guy in there I hadnt seen in about two months and the first thing he said was "dude you are encouragement to me, you are jacked up" i said thanks but was really thinking "hell brother, wait until about 4 weeks or so and then tell me what you think". Anyways, every dumbbell i picked up today felt like it was light as hell and i was killing it today. I know the test hasnt kicked in, i guess it was just my mind getting me all amped up today. But whatever it was, it felt good


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 1, 2011)

Hoo rah!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright well I just got back from the gym. Worked out shoulders and traps today and I must say I was looking bigger. You know how from "some angles" that you see yourself in the mirror at the gym and you dont look as big as you feel?? Hope that makes sense, but today I felt like i looked big from all angles. My traps have definitely without a fucking doubt gotten bigger and my shoulders look to have have better size, also getting a nice vein coming in on my front delt. Pretty fucking happy right now. I tell ya what, im sure my mind is just fucking with me but it feels as if the test is already kicking in (4 pins in so far). take care brothers from other mothers


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh yeah one more thing. Now i think this could possibly be the fact that i work outside during the day and im seeing bitches walking around with less clothing, BUT, boners all the time, thats all i gotta say. Had to hop off the shovel and wack behind a tree earlier.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

holy SHIT i am feeling motivated today!!!  anyways, getting ready to go BLAST the motherfuckin legs as well as bis and tris. holler at yall later


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

what ive eaten so far today.....

meal 1: 3 eggs/orange juice/2 packets oatmeal/multi and fish oil

meal 2: 1.5 scoops whey/24 almonds

meal 3: 1.5 cups rice/1 apple/6 ounces chicken

MUCH more food to go. peace


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

workout today was GREAT. ok im just going to say it, the test has kicked in, maybe im one of those people whose body reacts to test cyp quicker than the average 4 weeks or whatever it is.....everything once again felt light today, upped the weight on all my exercises 10 pounds (could have gone higher). im really going to have to watch myself in the weeks to come and make sure i dont get injured because i could definitely see the potential there for that.

got in some whey and dextrose post workout, going to destroy another meal in about an hour


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

chillen, eatin some tuna and pasta right now. just got back from taking my dog out to the park so she could get out of the house. had this little picture snapped of me and i know its nothing great but i thought my arm looked nice and thick so what the hell here ya go


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

I was invited out to dinner tonight to a great little place here where I live, used to eat there all the time back in the day. Anyway, im on diet like a mother fucker and didnt want to deviate and eat all the fried bullshit they serve there so I stuck with water. Heard comment such as "what are you watching your figure" my reply was, suck my dick faggot....another comment was "dude its friday you aint drinkin beer" my reply was fuck no im not.....another comment i heard was "you are looking bigger these days" now that comment i liked.  Anyway, i wish ole dude from comment one could see what i have been eating everyday and then he would shut his damn mouth.         Sitting here eating peanut butter and cottage cheese at the moment (not together) and getting ready to hit the sack. Take care


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 5, 2011)

MenInBlack, the difference in your arms appears to be showing already.  Please tell me how to attach a thumbnail like that.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 5, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> MenInBlack, the difference in your arms appears to be showing already. Please tell me how to attach a thumbnail like that.


 
bro, thanks for the reply and im glad that you also notice, that is fucking encouragement. To attach a thumbnail like that i just clicked the manage attachments button down below and uploaded a picture from my computer. I also resized it in paint so maybe that is why it shows up that way, not real sure. Hope that helped


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> "what are you watching your figure" my reply was, suck my dick faggot.


 
 that shit made my saturday night. The BBing lifestyle can get dull on weekends. For me anyways. Your arm looks like mine...big, strong, and full of water lol. Nah I really can't tell it seems cold out there so that may be it. Looks like a cool ass dog too. What is it?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> that shit made my saturday night. The BBing lifestyle can get dull on weekends. For me anyways. Your arm looks like mine...big, strong, and full of water lol. Nah I really can't tell it seems cold out there so that may be it. Looks like a cool ass dog too. What is it?


 
lol whats up diesel, glad i could give you a laugh brotha. It was actually unusually warm that day which was why i took the pup out there. She is actually a border collie MIX. She is mixed with all kinds of shit. Someone dropped her off at my friend's office out in a field. She was in a cardboard box and her brother was laying there next to her, only he was dead. That was pretty fucked up to begin with because there are all kinds of animal shelters and stuff around here but they chose to basically desert them. I really hate that her brother died but Im also really happy that i got her because she is one LOVING and loyal ass dog. Take care


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

Whats up? Just doing a little update. Mostly so I can look back on things later in the cycle in case I need to know something.

Pin number 5 today. Pinned the left quad, the right quad is still a little sore from wednesday's pin. I am really looking forward to this weeks' coming workouts. I plan on killing it in the weight room with each workout and each and every set. READY


----------



## brandon123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Maninblack,

Been skimming over your log and wanted to ask if you had tried the Glutes yet?  I find it to be the easiest place to pin.   Your girl passin out may have been scary at the time, but i guarantee you its something you can make fun of for a long long time.  hahaha  I think the only time i had ever come close to passin out was when i got some in a vein.  I started getting dizzy, i broke out in  a sweat all over and it was litterally dripping off my eyebrow and nose.  All of it came on in a matter of seconds.  it passed after a few minutes.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> Maninblack,
> 
> Been skimming over your log and wanted to ask if you had tried the Glutes yet? I find it to be the easiest place to pin. Your girl passin out may have been scary at the time, but i guarantee you its something you can make fun of for a long long time. hahaha I think the only time i had ever come close to passin out was when i got some in a vein. I started getting dizzy, i broke out in a sweat all over and it was litterally dripping off my eyebrow and nose. All of it came on in a matter of seconds. it passed after a few minutes.


 

Whats up brother? Yeah my very first pin was in my glute, but my girlfriend did it. Since then i have pinned quads and my delt one time. Id really like to try the glutes next but they seem like they would be hard to do by yourself.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Whats up? Just doing a little update. Mostly so I can look back on things later in the cycle in case I need to know something.
> 
> Pin number 5 today. Pinned the left quad, the right quad is still a little sore from wednesday's pin. I am really looking forward to this weeks' coming workouts. I plan on killing it in the weight room with each workout and each and every set. READY




Oh yeah brother!  This next coming week is going to be the one where you KNOW the test is kicking.  I see you are already having some great workouts, but mark my words...just wait


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

GMO, that is the kind of shit I want to hear bro. That shit gets me excited for the week ahead. Today is the start of week number 3 so i am hoping that it REALLY starts to kick in this week and if not atleast by next week you know?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

By the way, I have been taking .25mg arimidex daily. Is this pretty much exactly the same as .5mg EOD? I was thinking of just switching to EOD at .5


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 6, 2011)

How much weight are you up man?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> How much weight are you up man?


 
I know everyone's weight flucuates, mine before starting was like 200 to 205. The day I started I weighed in at 203 so i made that my official starting weight. Weighed in at 209 this morning, but dont really know what to make of that


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys, i was working out 3 times a week because of my two labor intensive jobs in an effort to avoid overtraining. Now, I wont be working my night job for a few months so I was thinking of switching to a four day split. Check it out and tell me what you think.

Monday:Chest/Back/Abs
Tuesday: OFF
Wednesday:Legs
Thursday:Shoulders/Abs
Friday: OFF
Saturday:Biceps/Triceps
Sunday: OFF


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

Shit, one more thing. The split listed above is a typical split that ive used over the years. I would like to switch things up possibly. Could anyone suggest a different split, something not so common maybe? Maybe I should stick with what I got, not real sure.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Shit, one more thing. The split listed above is a typical split that ive used over the years. I would like to switch things up possibly. Could anyone suggest a different split, something not so common maybe? Maybe I should stick with what I got, not real sure.



I'm a big fan of body part splits. A lot of bros on here like more power lifting routines, but I was subjected to those while playing ball in H.S. and college. After college, I transitioned into bodybuilding and was fortunate enough to be around some pros.  That's where I learned how to train like a bodybuilder.  Here's my current split while on PCT:

Chest/tris
Legs
Shoulders/abs
OFF
Back/bis
OFF
OFF

I'll run this another couple weeks, then switch it up.

Main thing for you is to ensure that you have plenty of compound movements in your routine.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for the reply GMO, always helpful.....what do you think about the split i have listed above?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Id really like to try the glutes next but they seem like they would be hard to do by yourself.


  It's not difficult at all.  Try it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It's not difficult at all. Try it.


 
You know what, I think I will. Thanks for the encouragement brother.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday was the start of week 3 on my Test Cyp only cycle dosed at 500mg per week. I am 5 pins in so far and really looking forward to the kick from the test either this week or by next week. I have been having some great fucking workouts and I believe it could be the placebo effect but i dont give a shit. I am READY for this week's workouts and ready to scarf down some food. My motivation level right now is high and im happy as shit about that. Hitting the chest and back today, as well as the abs. Bout to get out the door and head in to work, but first i gotta slam some eggs and oatmeal and put together my meals for the rest of the day. Take care everybody.


----------



## GMO (Mar 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> thanks for the reply GMO, always helpful.....what do you think about the split i have listed above?




It looks fine to me.  Bottom line is if it is working for you.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday marked the beginning of week number 3 (5 pins so far). I am hitting chest very soon and _hoping_ that quite fucking possibly the test has begun to do its thing. I will post up some feedback when i get back from the gym later. Wish me luck and take care.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got home from the gym. I worked out my chest tonight. I seemed a bit stronger on all exercises throughout the workout, and I also weighed in at 210 today, STILL not sure what to make of that. Overall it was a good workout. I left it ALL in the weightroom and im fucking dead right now but I guess that is the way its supposed to be. Not real sure if the test is doing its thing yet, and i am guessing that if im _not sure_ then more than likely its not yet. Am I correct in assuming this??


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck it, figured id post up what i have eaten today and still have left to eat (just for the hell of it)

totals for the day will be:

4500 calories
339g protein
570g carbs
107g fat

about 1.5 gallons of water

Meal 1: 3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, two packets sugar free oatmeal, orange juice
multi vitamin, fish oil

Meal 2: whey protein, walnuts

Meal 3: 1.5 cups rice, 6 ounces chicken breast, apple

Meal 4: 2 cups wheat pasta with salsa, tuna

Meal 5: whey protein, 2 cups oats, 1 cup milk

PWO Shake: whey protein, dextrose

Left to eat: 1.5 cups rice, turkey burger

Before Bed: 1 cup cottage cheese/ peanut butter sandwich


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought to self.....Maybe the test is kicking in after all, because i just got done fucking like an absolute champ.....Wait, no nevermind, I always do that. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## RTrain (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL This is the best thread I've read in a while.  Well done MIB. Great to watch your progression.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> 4500 calories


 
 me 2


----------



## mr ed (Mar 7, 2011)

You ever get your pct down?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

mr ed said:


> You ever get your pct down?


 
Yeah I took some advice from a few people on this board and decided to go with Clomid 100/75/75/50. Also, nolva on hand.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

Good deal Diesel, i feel like a bear going into hibernation eating all of this food.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> me 2


 


RTrain said:


> LOL This is the best thread I've read in a while. Well done MIB. Great to watch your progression.


 
Thanks brother. I am trying to update and shit as much as possible. I hope to take some progression pics after week 4 because hopefully by then the test will have kicked in hard you know?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

WOW, great fucking workout today. I hit back and bis and my pumps were crazy. Had a couple people that i see in there on a regular basis comment about them which was pretty cool. Strength felt like it was up. Was repping out 300 on deadlifts and that felt really good, too. However, on the third set my bicep got really tight so i had to tone it down just a bit the rest of the workout. I am going to have to be fucking careful i dont push it too hard when this test is kicking full blast. PIN NUMBER 6 will be tomorrow and im fucking ready. Take care.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 8, 2011)

3 weeks in and you feel the test? Sick bro.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> 3 weeks in and you feel the test? Sick bro.


 
Yeah man it hasnt fully started to do its thing. I just know that Im having some sick workouts.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

From what I have read about test cyp, 4 weeks or more is when it really starts rockin so im thinkin definitely by next week or the week after ill be in full fucking beast mode.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey gymrat, have you cycled test cyp before?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

Aight then dudes, bout to slam down some cottage cheese and peanut butter and hit the fucking sack, then wake up, hit the gym and do squats like a mofo. Tomorrow will be pin number 6 and sunday will be the start of the "magical" week number 4 on cyp. I say that because in general i have gathered that week 4 is about the average for most people when that shit really takes off. Take care


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 8, 2011)

Nah man no test c yet, just test e. I plan to run 600mg next cycle, and plan to bump my test e to 600-650 at week 7-8.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 9, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> peanut butter


 Gives me pimples.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats up? Getting ready to do pin number 6 here pretty soon, AFTER i eat all this rice and chicken of course. Going to pin the right quad and then go ahead and hit the gym before that biatch gets all sore and shit. take care.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats up everybody? My last post was wednesday which was my 6th pin, today marks the start of week number 4 (7 pins). I started feeling a little sick on tuesday and then my thursday i was pretty fucked. I went to the doctor and I had a pretty serious sinus infection, it spread through my family pretty much. Anyway, for the past 4 days i havent been able to eat much because i couldnt hold anyting down. Im feeling much better today and have taken in my normal regiment of food so do you guys think that me being sick the past 4 or 5 days and not being able to eat but only around 3000 cals is going to make a huge impact?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 13, 2011)

No you should be fine. It happens to everyone at some point or another.  Just make sure you hit it hard now.  Get rehydrated and slam the food again.  You will back up in no time.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> No you should be fine. It happens to everyone at some point or another. Just make sure you hit it hard now. Get rehydrated and slam the food again. You will back up in no time.


 
That's what I was hoping to hear. I still ate, just not the usual, and i kept hydrated as possible. Today, I have been slamming the water and the food so I feel like im on the right track. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 13, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I went to the doctor and I had a pretty serious sinus infection, it spread through my family pretty much.



Did you get any drugs for your infection?? If so, I would check for interactions with the test or any AI you're running. Btw, good log!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Hubauer, I'm all good bro. Anyways, i have been eating everything in sight (all clean foods) to make up for my lack of calories the past few days due to being sick and i have had some TERRIBLE and i mean CRAZY fucked up farts. I have managed to stink up the entire house. Anyways, looking forward to this week seeing as it is week 4 on the cyp. Take care bros.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 14, 2011)

good to hear brother! keep it up great postin!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> good to hear brother! keep it up great postin!


 
preciate' it


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you lose any weight?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope, weighed this morning and am sitting on 213


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats!  Hope it keeps going up for you.  Maybe the rest when you were ill did you some good.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

Today was the first workout of week 4 of test cyp dosed at 500mg/wk. Worked out chest today and had a huge pump and strength was up. I started off with flat bench and i did 4 sets of 10,8,8,6. I used the same weight from last week to do 10 reps and i could have pushed out 12 or 13 i believe. I did the same weight from last week for the first set of 8 reps and felt like i could have squeezed out 10 MAYBE 11 if i was murdering it. Now, for the second set of 8 reps i upped it 10 pound from last week and nailed it; I felt like I could have gotten 1 more. Now for last week on the last set of 6 reps the weight i chose only allowed me to get 5 reps; however this week i added 5 pounds and was able to perform 6 reps. So I was feeling pretty damn good and moved on to the pec deck. I did 3 sets of 10-12 reps. The first set i used the same weight as last week and got 12 easy reps. So, i upped the weight 10 pounds for that set as well as the other 2 and got the same reps with more weight. Incline dumbbell bench, same story, performed 3 sets of 10 reps with 10 pounds more than last week. Incline dumbbell flys i used the same weight as last week just because i was burned out after the previous three exercises. All in all.....Damn good workout


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

Just felt like posting up one of my many meals for the day. Oh and I left out the peanut butter sandwich because i ate it before i thought about taking a picture. 

1 cup rice
1 cup corn
1 turkey burger
chicken (breaded i know i know, i usually dont even it chicken with this meal, but it
             was leftovers that someone gave to me)
1 peanut butter sandwich

I was told today that quote "You eat too much. Like i know you want to be bulky but you just eat so much it is ridiculous." lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

Diet for the day. I must give myself some credit because i have killed some fucking food. 

3 whole eggs/2 packets sugar free oatmeal/orange juice

6 ounces chicken/walnuts

pre workout: 1.5 scoops whey/2 cups oats/1 cup skim milk

post workout shake: 1.5 scoops whey/dextrose/creatine

1.5 cups rice/6 ounces chicken/apple/piece of cheese

large sweet potato/8 ounces chicken

1 cup rice/1 cup corn/1 turkey burger/1 peanut butter sandwich

before bed(later) 1 cup cottage cheese/2 tbsp. peanut butter


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 14, 2011)

sweet we need some pic at the end of this week to compare bro! so is that crazy bitch gone for good?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> sweet we need some pic at the end of this week to compare bro! so is that crazy bitch gone for good?


 
GONE, long fuckin' gone.....im thinkin pics either after this week or possibly next.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 15, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Just felt like posting up one of my many meals for the day. Oh and I left out the peanut butter sandwich because i ate it before i thought about taking a picture.
> 
> 1 cup rice
> 1 cup corn
> ...


Serious question here. Why are you worried about breading on the chicken when you have that big pile of sweet corn?  Lots of sugar in corn.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 15, 2011)

Hell man I ran out of other things and that was what i happened to have. It's steamfresh brand so its really not all that bad.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 15, 2011)

Strength was up during my workout today. For some reason though, I looked a little less pumped, probably just in my head. I worked out back and biceps and I could tell my strength seemed to be up on my first two exercises for my back and I think I put so much fucking effort and energy and intensity into the first two exercises that I couldn't go as heavy as I would have liked to on the others. I am going to have to remember that for future workouts.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 17, 2011)

pin number 8 was yesterday...just updating so I have something to look back on


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 18, 2011)

What I learned today...Steroids work. Have a good one.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> What I learned today...Steroids work. Have a good one.


 LOL!  How many days in and how many pounds up so far?


----------



## GMO (Mar 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> What I learned today...Steroids work. Have a good one.



Hell yeah, bro...that's the kinda s**t I'm talking about!  I told you to hang on...cuz it was coming!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> LOL! How many days in and how many pounds up so far?


 
Week 5 started yesterday. I just got off work and I am hitting the gym in about an hour and a half or so. Will post up what I felt about the workout when I get home. I weighed in at 217 yesterday. That was the highest ive ever seen it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> Hell yeah, bro...that's the kinda s**t I'm talking about! I told you to hang on...cuz it was coming!


 
Yeah man you weren't kidding. I really expect great things this week so I will keep you guys posted. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Week 5 started yesterday. I just got off work and I am hitting the gym in about an hour and a half or so. Will post up what I felt about the workout when I get home. I weighed in at 217 yesterday. That was the highest ive ever seen it.


 So 12 pounds in a month with no oral kickstart.  Cool!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW, I love testosterone. Well, extra testosterone. Tonight's workout was better than hangin' one off in Kim Kardashian's thick ass butt cheeks...almost. Seriously though, strength was way up I was fucking ecstatic in the gym, didn't want to leave. NOW, I am starting to see what all the fuss is about. I worked out my chest and triceps. First exercise was flat bench and what I usually do 12 times I did 19. That first set told me I needed to up the weight. I added weight and reps to my last 3 sets on bench. With tricep pushdowns i was able to hit the whole rack as well as on the butterfly machine. MAN, I have got to be careful not to injure myself with this shit. Ill be on later, gotta go eat some chicken and rice.

By the way, hit a PR on bench press. I hardly ever max out but did tonight and got one clean rep of 275. I know that doesn't sound like much to a lot of you but it's really awesome for me. Don't plan on maxing out again anytime real soon though.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 21, 2011)

thats my dog! im on day two of dbol. im so fucking stoked for ya homie! just this of all thoses gernades that are gunna be giving you


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey now, who says they are going to be grenades. I might just pull me some fine little things, know what i mean brotha


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

It's hard to believe that I'm not even halfway through with this cycle. I can only imagine how badass it's going to be if this continues. I hope I don't hit that week 8 wall I've heard about because if I do then it is what it is, because I don't have enough test to up the dose and still run 12 weeks. But hey, why worry about that shit right now you know??


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> By the way, hit a PR on bench press. I hardly ever max out but did tonight and got one clean rep of 275. I know that doesn't sound like much to a lot of you but it's really awesome for me. Don't plan on maxing out again anytime real soon though.


 Personal records are great! Feels awesome, doesn't it? I get an emotional high everytime I handle a new weight.


I did 285 for 9 reps last week (last week was week 5 of my "Screwed Up Cycle" LOL!). I am beginning to think I might be working out with 3 plates on each side before the cycle is over - but I want to go slow and make sure not to hurt myself . . . I used to do 315 for 4 reps naturally when I was in my 20s (I'm 43 now). I guess I was just missing the "extra testosterone" that I used to have.  My first ever cycle is replacing that and then some.

Tomorrow I am putting 295 on. Cross your fingers . . .


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

Solid lifts man. Good luck tomorrow, you'll kill it. You think my weights will continue to go up?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> You think my weights will continue to go up?


  Silly question!  LOL!  Sounds like things are just starting to ramp up!  I do not know from firsthand experience, but others tell me the gains really just start where you are in the cycle (5 weeks or so).


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha yeah man it probably was a silly question. Thanks for the encouragement and thanks for following along brother. I'm just trying to get on your level!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 21, 2011)

you got it man


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 21, 2011)

PIT, you going to make a log?? you should.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 21, 2011)

Great log! I glad your killing it in the gym.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent progress bro.  Keep killing it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice to hear about a PR. Feels like I've been hittin one every week this cycle. I started this thing out gettin 275 for 1 on a good day and last week I got 365. Keep the cals up and the strength will come. I promise lol.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Great log! I glad your killing it in the gym.


 
Thanks brotha!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Excellent progress bro. Keep killing it.


 
Thanks for the encouragement and checking out my log brotha.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Nice to hear about a PR. Feels like I've been hittin one every week this cycle. I started this thing out gettin 275 for 1 on a good day and last week I got 365. Keep the cals up and the strength will come. I promise lol.


 
Holy SHIT man are you serious? That's some serious increase in strength right there. Good fucking job man, I hope you keep doing well brother. Thanks for checking out my log.


----------



## damage (Mar 22, 2011)

subbed, will continue to follow. Thanks for keeping the log, gives "noobs" like me a good idea of how a well run cycle should go.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Solid lifts man. Good luck tomorrow, you'll kill it.


  I do not know if it qualifies as killing it, but I put up 295 for 7 reps!

Ok, I will stop pulling your thread off topic, but I had to tell _*somebody*_!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I do not know if it qualifies as killing it, but I put up 295 for 7 reps!
> 
> Ok, I will stop pulling your thread off topic, but I had to tell _*somebody*_!


 
Good deal man, that's really solid man and good encouragement. NOW STOP HIJACKING MY SHIT...just kidding man


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got home from work. I am hitting back and biceps today. Last week I felt like my strength was up a bit but I went overboard on my first two exercises and had to take it pretty easy on the rest of them. So,my goal for this workout is to pace myself. Yesterday was the strongest I've ever felt in the gym. I am hoping that today is more of the same. Will update later.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> the strongest I've ever felt in the gym.


 And may that continue for every workout.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

Today's workout was decent. I could feel my strength was up but the only reason the workout wasn't nearly as good as it could be was because the inside of my elbow where the bicep and forearm meet got SO fucking tight that it hindered the rest of my workout. I need some help guys. This shit has been happening for a couple of months now. It is not always just that area it is everywhere. 

My warm up consists of me getting on the elliptical for 5 mins then going in the weightoom and picking 2 exercises from whatever bodyparts im doing that day and performing 2 sets of 15 maybe 20 reps. Hell, I figured that should be sufficient but it doesn't seem to be.

So, anyone have ANY fucking suggestions on better warm ups OR supplements to take to help with that shit??? Would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 22, 2011)

i wish i could give you some tips about warming up but i do about a set less than you on warm up......Im not gunna do a log because i ejoy reading you guys! i'll for sure do one on my second cycle, i havnt broke any pr but when i do i feel like i can post it here..if you would please post more of your diet because it will keep e on tract! my girl is hatin the diet and cheating like a bitch so i could use some help! thanks bro...reps


----------



## hill450 (Mar 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Today's workout was decent. I could feel my strength was up but the only reason the workout wasn't nearly as good as it could be was because the inside of my elbow where the bicep and forearm meet got SO fucking tight that it hindered the rest of my workout. I need some help guys. This shit has been happening for a couple of months now. It is not always just that area it is everywhere.
> 
> My warm up consists of me getting on the elliptical for 5 mins then going in the weightoom and picking 2 exercises from whatever bodyparts im doing that day and performing 2 sets of 15 maybe 20 reps. Hell, I figured that should be sufficient but it doesn't seem to be.
> 
> So, anyone have ANY fucking suggestions on better warm ups OR supplements to take to help with that shit??? Would be MUCH appreciated.



I like to warm up my elbows with some overhead tricep extensions with  just light weight with a dumbell or I guess you could use an ez bar too.  I also used to warm up with cable tricep pushdowns with a rope. 

I used to have a lot of elbow pain to the point where I didn't hardly  want to workout and I would have to warm up for 10-20 mins just to  survive the workout. Damn things hurt all the time but I warmed them up  like I mentioned above and took a joint supplement. I'll post a link to  the one I really like by Now Foods.

Now foods Glucosamine & Chondroitin w/msm 180 caps from building brawn dot com


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)

@hill450 thanks man for the link and the advice. I actually forgot about glucosamine and chondroitin. I have heard good things about it now that i think about it. Thanks again, repped.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> @hill450 thanks man for the link and the advice. I actually forgot about glucosamine and chondroitin. I have heard good things about it now that i think about it. Thanks again, repped.



No problem man, hope your cycle goes well


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)

Update: Pin number 10 was today. Also, i said just the other day that so far I wasn't noticing any side effects at all. I am starting to get some small zits on different parts of my chest.


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Update: Pin number 10 was today. Also, i said just the other day that so far I wasn't noticing any side effects at all. I am starting to get some small zits on different parts of my chest.


  Gl on ur cycle man... im week 9 750mg cyp and last week just started showing Acne i thought maybe it would pass me by but i guess not lol only side for me so far other thn heart burn


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> Gl on ur cycle man... im week 9 750mg cyp and last week just started showing Acne i thought maybe it would pass me by but i guess not lol only side for me so far other thn heart burn


 
Thanks man, good luck to you, too. How is your strength/size?


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 23, 2011)

research Aflutops for the elbow if it keeps getting worse.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fish Oil and Vit C help a lot with joints and inflammation. I take Fish Oil 4 times a day but I started taking Vitamin C with my post workout meal and I haven't had any real joint problems throughout this cycle and I've gone up quite a bit in weight. I stopped my AI though too, so I have a lot of E floating around to help my joints as well.

Look into the Vit C tho bro


----------



## medici999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great log bro! just read through it.
You look great in your starting picture too.

Any update pics ?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 24, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> research Aflutops for the elbow if it keeps getting worse.


 
Will do man. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 24, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Fish Oil and Vit C help a lot with joints and inflammation. I take Fish Oil 4 times a day but I started taking Vitamin C with my post workout meal and I haven't had any real joint problems throughout this cycle and I've gone up quite a bit in weight. I stopped my AI though too, so I have a lot of E floating around to help my joints as well.
> 
> Look into the Vit C tho bro


 
I take fish oil, actually started a few months ago. Someone in the gym mentioned vit c also so I'll look into it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 24, 2011)

medici999 said:


> Great log bro! just read through it.
> You look great in your starting picture too.
> 
> Any update pics ?


 
Thanks man I'm trying to keep it updated as much as possible. 

No update pics, going to take my camera or phone with me to the gym if I can ever remember the damn thing and take some while I'm there.


----------



## damage (Mar 24, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Fish Oil and Vit C help a lot with joints and inflammation. I take Fish Oil 4 times a day but I started taking Vitamin C with my post workout meal and I haven't had any real joint problems throughout this cycle and I've gone up quite a bit in weight. I stopped my AI though too, so I have a lot of E floating around to help my joints as well.
> 
> Look into the Vit C tho bro



whats your vitamin C dosage..... I do 5g a day or thereabouts.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 24, 2011)

Tonight's workout was good and bad. Good in the sense that my strength was up for sure but bad in the sense that, as stated in a previous post, i got tight as fuck and had to cut my workout way short. Shit is really pissing me off. Got two compliments tonight at the gym, hell, ive been getting them all week. People saying "you have been lifting" or like tonight "looks like youve been hitting it hard" and also tonight, "how much do you weigh? i own a ju jitsu business and we need a heavy weight and you look like you could do some real damage'' I mean the shit makes you feel good no doubt about it. However, the TIGHTNESS is really pissing me off. i think im going to go to a doctor/PT/whatever and see what I can do for it. It is something that runs throughout my entire family.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

This has nothing to do with my log but I'm going to tell my boys anyway...Taking this chick to a formal tonight and theres going to be this son of a bitch there that I absolutely despise. Had only heard just how much of a shit talker and scrapper he turns into when he gets drunk until I found out first hand a few months back. I went to a party and he was there and i ended up getting into with this dude and of course his frat brothers were getting there kicks and shit in when i was pounding his face in. So, it might be round 2 tonight, hopefully not another round of stitches though from getting sucker-kicked in the mouth. WISH ME LUCK cause im NOT going to need it ahahahahahaha


----------



## hill450 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just don't f*ck something up and take yourself out of the gym. I broke my hand fighting over dumb shit and was out for like 3 months. Not worth it at all. Try to limit the fights I get into now cuz I don't want to have to sit it out again...drove me nuts lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Just don't f*ck something up and take yourself out of the gym. I broke my hand fighting over dumb shit and was out for like 3 months. Not worth it at all. Try to limit the fights I get into now cuz I don't want to have to sit it out again...drove me nuts lol


 
right on brotha


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 25, 2011)

A formal?  What is that?

Avoid the fight if you can.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> A formal? What is that?
> 
> Avoid the fight if you can.


 
this chick is in a sorority and asked me to go. should be a good time...good food and a few guys should be there i havent seen in a while.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 25, 2011)

im a big fan of bas rutten.... that said go for the liver punch! i usually throw a right to the gut and a left to the liver its always drops anyone who isnt a fighter! and they wont fuck around anymore! and its less of a chance as a broke hand....but if you wanna beat on a face throw hooks...and rember a couple hits then run before the cops get there! and dont beat to hard weak bitches tend to die! i had a friend that got into a fight because a couple of niggers were yellin at his girl whe he was on a date, they followed him to the car and he turned around and started swingin an bam he knocked one out and that guy fell into a trash can and broe his fucken neck...my buddy is in prison for murder so be mindfull!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im a big fan of bas rutten.... that said go for the liver punch! i usually throw a right to the gut and a left to the liver its always drops anyone who isnt a fighter! and they wont fuck around anymore! and its less of a chance as a broke hand....but if you wanna beat on a face throw hooks...and rember a couple hits then run before the cops get there! and dont beat to hard weak bitches tend to die! i had a friend that got into a fight because a couple of niggers were yellin at his girl whe he was on a date, they followed him to the car and he turned around and started swingin an bam he knocked one out and that guy fell into a trash can and broe his fucken neck...my buddy is in prison for murder so be mindfull!


 
pit you are definitely my fucking boy....just got home and glad to report that i was not involved in any fighting, just a good time. only had 2 shots of jack the whole fucking night and ill tell you whats funny.......they served pasta and chicken breasts and out of a total of 10 people that sat at my table only 6 people (including me) ate there whole plate, so you already know old MIB over here held out a clean plate and asked for the uneaten chicken breasts/pasta...i definitely got my calories/protein/carbs in....also, im sitting here right now eating eggs, oatmeal, and peanut butter.....holler at yall tomorrow


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 26, 2011)

What happened with the sorority girl?  LOL!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 26, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> What happened with the sorority girl? LOL!


 
She got the business...if ya know what I mean.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 27, 2011)

Just pinned the quad, today is the start of week 6 but tomorrow will be the first workout for the week. Strength was up a lot last week and I expect more good things this week. I am now taking glucosamine and chondroitin for my tightness issues that I have been talking about, thanks to those who helped out. I will update tomorrow after my workout. Take care

Wanted to add this...The soreness that I felt the next 2-3 days after pinning when i first started compared to now is totally different. The first 3 or 4 weeks the soreness was no fun at all, but still bearable for sure. Now, the it gets a little sore for a day or 2 but much improved.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

Diet so far today...

630: 3 whole eggs/3 egg whites/2 packets sugar free oatmeal/orange juice

930: 1.5 scoops whey/peanut butter sandwich

12    1.5 cups rice/6 ounces grilled chicken/1 apple/ 0.5 cup walnuts

330  Shake: 1.5 cups milk/1.5 scoops whey/2 cups of oats

630  2 baked potatos/6 ounces grilled chicken

Was a long hard day at work today so I am hoping that I can get my energy up before my workout and be able to move some serious weight. I am hitting chest tonight I will let you guys know later how it went. Have a good one.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 28, 2011)

what are you weighin now brother?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

man, the weight goes up, and it goes down...just flucuating a lot but staying in the 215 to 220 range...hows your shit going?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

Could not WAIT to get home from the gym and report back to you guys. Strength was up AGAIN from last week. After working outside for over 10 hours today I was not sure how my energy and strength would be, but that testosterone said fuck that and did its job. Went up 5 pounds or more on every exercise for chest and decided to max out, or what i thought would be a max out and threw on 280 and got 2 solid reps. (275 for one solid rep last week) FUCK YEAH.....


----------



## nyf1nest (Mar 28, 2011)

Good job bro sounds like it's doing it's job


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> Good job bro sounds like it's doing it's job


 
Thanks man. Obviously this is my first cycle and I know that when I came on here I read a few people's logs of their first cycle and it gave me some good insight...I am trying to do the same. Also, it lets me look back and see the progress and remember what I did. Anyone that gets on here and reads my log (I am talking to beginner AAS users, not you experienced guys) and sees my progress with my strength gains (cross your fingers for me that the weight keeps climbing) should know that none of it would be possible without FOOD, and i mean LOTS OF GOOD QUALITY FOOD. If you are a newb and following this log make sure you have your diet down and are ready to spend more money on food than the cost of your cycle, and also make sure you are ready to EAT EAT EAT even when you dont feel like it.


----------



## nyf1nest (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea sounds like you did a lot of research and planning for first cycle glad to see u getting results.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

Since about 2 and half, 3 weeks ago give or take I have heard numerous comments/compliments by many different people about my size; this includes guys I work with, friends, family, guys at the gym, so pretty much everyone. I am not going to lie, it feels good because I know I am doing something right. The most recent was my mom. I went to her house to get a nice dress shirt to wear to a formal I went to. Now the thing is, I bought this shirt last Fall and it fit perfectly, however, this time around it was tight and my arms and chest and everything looked huge in it(had to buy a new shirt). I couldn't get the top button (one around the neck) to even come close to buttoning. When my mom saw that she felt my arms and the tops of my shoulders and said "You are a monster, why do you want to be so big? Promise me you will stop getting bigger" hahaha, I know im nothing compared to a lot guys on this board but still. I am not tooting my own damn horn here, just more proof that things are going well.


----------



## nyf1nest (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL yeah bro its a great feeling when your on cycle and you get huge everyone usually just stares at me in the gym


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> LOL yeah bro its a great feeling when your on cycle and you get huge everyone usually just stares at me in the gym


 
Man I just love feeling this strong and feeling like the fucking terminator in the weight room.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

So, here is everything I have eaten today. Goodnight all and thanks to those of you who are following along and helping a brother out.

630: 3 whole eggs/3 egg whites/2 packets sugar free oatmeal/orange juice

930: 1.5 scoops whey/peanut butter sandwich

12 1.5 cups rice/6 ounces grilled chicken/1 apple/ 0.5 cup walnuts

330 Shake: 1.5 cups milk/1.5 scoops whey/2 cups of oats

630: 2 baked potatos/6 ounces grilled chicken

900: post workout shake: whey/dextrose/creatine

1000: 2 cups pasta/ 2 cans tuna/peanut butter


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 31, 2011)

Went to the allergy doctor today and they took my blood pressure...wanna know what it was??        150/80   TOO HIGH, what do you guys think about that?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 31, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> 150/80 TOO HIGH, what do you guys think about that?


  Ooh!  Oh, no!  You should stop your cycle immediately.  Maybe stop lifting, too!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 31, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Ooh! Oh, no! You should stop your cycle immediately. Maybe stop lifting, too!


 

lol, they made it sounds like a life threatening situation...on a good note, worked out today and strength was UP UP UP. yall take care.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 1, 2011)

Just updating...Worked out shoulders today and strength once again was up. I got up to 70 pound dumbbells on seated shoulder presses for sets of 10 and it felt good. All other exercises the weight went up also. I am sitting at 215/216 currently which I have been for a week or 2 now. I am still eating 4500-5000 calories a day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

Today will be the first workout of week number 7. I just "feel" strong right now and haven't really done shit so far today so I am expecting big numbers for my chest workout today. I think I am going to throw some deadlifts in there, too. I have been stead at 215-218. Straight out of bed this morning weighed in at 214 sooooooo whatever . I know that I haven't missed any meals so I am not sure what the fuck is up with that. I have a good amount of acne on my chest, just very small red bumps, no nut shrinkage, libido really isn't up, but strength is up like nobody's business. Anyway, I will update later after my workout.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

Beast mode in the gym today (for my standards anyway!) Worked chest today and on my first set of bench presses I hit 225 for 15 reps so I knew my strength was up. Ended up adding weight and reps to each set...PR today 300 pounds!!!! I'm happy as shit..I am *continuously *suprised week after week with my strength gains and this week was NO different.

Honestly, I could have gotten 300 for 2 reps but I felt like that was enough for now, didnt want to over do it. Basically, since starting my cycle my strength all around for every body part and exercise has gone up a bunch. Bench press has already gone up 50 or more pounds....That is what eating like a beast and working out hard will do for you, not to mention this extra "kick" I am getting, but hey the shit aint magic I AM PUTTING IN WORK AND FEELING GOOD.


----------



## GMO (Apr 4, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Beast mode in the gym today (for my standards anyway!) Worked chest today and on my first set of bench presses I hit 225 for 15 reps so I knew my strength was up. Ended up adding weight and reps to each set...PR today 300 pounds!!!! I'm happy as shit..I am *continuously *suprised week after week with my strength gains and this week was NO different.
> 
> Honestly, I could have gotten 300 for 2 reps but I felt like that was enough for now, didnt want to over do it. Basically, since starting my cycle my strength all around for every body part and exercise has gone up a bunch. Bench press has already gone up 50 or more pounds....That is what eating like a beast and working out hard will do for you, not to mention this extra "kick" I am getting, but hey the shit aint magic I AM PUTTING IN WORK AND FEELING GOOD.



Great to hear, MIB.  Keep puttin' in work brotha!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 4, 2011)

You know it GMO, I'm on it!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright, I am in the middle of week number 7 and still very much in beast mode when in the gym. I am getting ready to go fuck some legs up. I am hoping to get 460 on squats today, we shall see. Alright boys and vaginas I will update later.

By the way, balls are still normal sized but acne on my chest has gotten pretty noticeable.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got back from the gym...I was shooting for 460 on squats but didnt get it...I did, however, get 430 for one clean rep so I am not hating that!

Went real heavy on leg press after that and felt a weird sensation in my left knee so I had to cut the leg workout a bit short. All in all though, a good workout indeed.

By the way, before starting my cycle I my PR for squat was 385.


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Went to the allergy doctor today and they took my blood pressure...wanna know what it was??        150/80   TOO HIGH, what do you guys think about that?



Hmmm... I'm definitely not an expert on AAS, but I know that they can increase your BP. From what I understand, isolated systolic hypertension (high systolic with normal diastolic) is usually due to atherosclerosis. Did the doctor say anything else? Like he wanted to check your cholesterol levels or anything?

Oh, and if they took your BP with an electronic cuff, the reading is probably complete bullcrap.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Hmmm... I'm definitely not an expert on AAS, but I know that they can increase your BP. From what I understand, isolated systolic hypertension (high systolic with normal diastolic) is usually due to atherosclerosis. Did the doctor say anything else? Like he wanted to check your cholesterol levels or anything?
> 
> Oh, and if they took your BP with an electronic cuff, the reading is probably complete bullcrap.


 
Yeah I am not worried about it at all. I was feeling shitty that day and 2 days leading up to then as well so Im sure that had something to do with it. I have a home electronic cuff and ive done it a few times lately and i am normal as hell.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

BIG workout coming up here shortly. Hitting chest, shoulders, and tris today. I should be DEAD after this workout.

Still no ball shrinkage, hmmm.

Acne on my chest is starting to get a little gay.

Libido is so so, I mean not much different than when Im off cycle.

Strength is ridiculous. Going for another PR today on bench. Also going to try and up the weight on every exercise I perform today.

All of this eating is starting to fucking SUCK! Take today for example, I just wanted to sleep in so bad because I am off work today. If I did that then I would wake up at like 11 feeling like shit and then the rest of my day would suck.

I can cook up chicken and rice in my fucking sleep now by the way.

Will update after my workout here shortly.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 11, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Oh, and if they took your BP with an electronic cuff, the reading is probably complete bullcrap.


I tried mine at the pharmacy with that machine where you sit down and insert your arm . . .

Oh, people standing nearby were getting quite a laugh out of me trying to cram my arm in that machine. An older man leaned over and said, "Son, I don't think they made that for arms your size."

People were chuckling, but I finally got it squeezed in there and pushed the button. As it was pumping up, I read the wanrings, including "Arms outside the normal adult circumference of 9 to 13 inches may cause erratic readings."




It was 153 over 85.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I tried mine at the pharmacy with that machine where you sit down and insert your arm . . .
> 
> Oh, people standing nearby were getting quite a laugh out of me trying to cram my arm in that machine. An older man leaned over and said, "Son, I don't think they made that for arms your size."
> 
> ...


 
Atta boy, the one my mother had made it difficult for me to get my arm in. She thought I broke it haha.

You work out today? How's the shoulder?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 11, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> You work out today? How's the shoulder?


Arms yesterday, legs today. Shoulder hurts when I move it the wrong way, which includes normal swinging when walking or running, and, expecially, moving the arm up when lying in bed, which is a crappy way to wake up in the morning . . .
I have been avoiding pressing exercises the last week, which is rather frustrating.


----------



## mastersim (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi MIB,
Nice post. Just wondering if you are still going to use your winstrol during this cycle?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

mastersim said:


> Hi MIB,
> Nice post. Just wondering if you are still going to use your winstrol during this cycle?


 
Planning on it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright so I have been noticing for about the past week that I have an issue with my dick. It gets erect, but not _fully_ hard. It looks hard, but when I touch it I can tell that its not as firm as usual. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

bump...


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 12, 2011)

Tired from working manual labor and kicking butt in the gym?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

No man I highly doubt it. I have worked this hard in the gym before as well as always working hard in my job so it definitely shouldn't be that. I don't know what the deal is man.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 12, 2011)

Too much LHJO . . . give it a rest!


----------



## GMO (Apr 12, 2011)

Could be that estrogen is the culprit, but the only way to know for sure is bloodwork.  Are you still running adex ED?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

.5 eod


----------



## GMO (Apr 12, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> .5 eod




That should be plenty.  I would hate to tell you to bump it up without blood work, bro.  It could also just be an isolated incident...

Give it time.  If it continues for more than a week or you start to notice other estro sides, bump up your adex to .5mg ED.  Or, better yet, get some blood work done.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help. So far, no other estro sides so we will see.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok what the fuck, not trying to "beat a dead horse" here (pun intended) but what gives! Ok I have been seeing this chick as of super recently and by "seeing" I of course mean fucking, no strings attached. She knows round about where I live, like what part of town and shit and she text me and said "hey im at a friends house, im close to you." Now I am not doing shit but sitting here watching Tosh.O so I was like lets hang out, and once again, by hang out I meant fuck.....Now, I don't want this bitch knowing where I live so I was like hey, let's meet up and get in the back of my jeep. We met, we started kissing and I started sucking her tits and usually at this point my cock would have been harder than a diamond in an ice storm, BUUUUUTTTTT it wasn't. So at this point Im thinking, ok any second she is going to reach down there and expect to grab hold of a hard beating dick and then realize that that's not the case. Well, the next thing she says is "I wanna do somethin to you" and by that she meant of course, suck my dick. I pushed her back and got on top of her and started rubbing her twat and huge tits and what not in HOPES to get hard....didn't happen. I told her that I needed to get home and get some shit done and get my things ready for work tomorrow because if we fucked then we would be there a while and I didn't have that kind of time. I realize she is just a fuckbuddy and it is not HER that I care about impressing or letting down, it is ME and I am definitely not fucking happy. 

ANY suggestions on things that will help out? Not viagra/cialis any of that shit. Maybe something over the counter?

Also, the reason that is rant is in my First Cycle Log is because this has NEVER happened before and this IS my first cycle sooooo


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 12, 2011)

some tribulus perhaps bro


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> some tribulus perhaps bro


 
Funny you say that, I was just reading up on some. I need something and that is for sure. I can't go too long without sex.


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 12, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Funny you say that, I was just reading up on some. I need something and that is for sure. I can't go too long without sex.



I hear ya man a long time ago when superdrol was real popular I took that without knowing what I was doing I couldn't have sex for months lol I'd be mid sex go completely soft the girl was like omg is it me? I'm like..... uhhhhhhhhhh lmao


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah man that had to suck terribly. 

I am running my cycle correctly and I definitely didn't see this happening. I suppose I will do what GMO said and give it at most another week before I am back here bitching again...Unless of course what happened this evening happens again soon, in that case I will be avoiding bitches altogether until I get my fucking mojo back.

I would think since the test is doing its job and providing me with such amazing strength week after week AND I have been taking an AI from the start that this would not be an issue.

I also have no testicular shrinkage.


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 12, 2011)

That is strange though man every time I ran test I was hard as a rock it could be the arimidex to be honest try running that every 3 days and see if that helps.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 14, 2011)

Update: If you have followed along then you are aware of my boner situation...That situation has not changed. However, the weights I have been using during my workouts *have* changed, in a good way, they continue to go up. I felt like a beast tonight working out shoulders. I was performing seated dumbbell shoulder presses and worked up to 80 pound dumbbells for a set of 5. That was a real strong lift for me and I am proud of it.

All other exercises I felt really strong on as well. I have also had a bunch of comments lately about my size and it feels pretty good.


----------



## GMO (Apr 14, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> some tribulus perhaps bro




Nah..that s**t's garbage.  If you are going to add anything to help your libido, I would recommend Proviron at 25mg ED.


Great to hear that you are killing the weights bro.  That's what it's all about!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Nah..that s**t's garbage. If you are going to add anything to help your libido, I would recommend Proviron at 25mg ED.
> 
> 
> Great to hear that you are killing the weights bro. That's what it's all about!


 
Thanks you sir!

I have since looked into Proviron as well. I still find it a bit odd that this is happening but oh well, the workouts are incredible.


----------



## vannesb (Apr 15, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> GMO, will do man and I repped you for your responses. My girlfriend just pinned me, went pretty well. Question, i cant exactly get the top of the vial to "pop" back on, is that ok? i am wondering because of storing issues, keeping them in the closet


 
Its not suppose to go back on!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 15, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Its not suppose to go back on!


 
Bro that was quite a while back...


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 15, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Could not WAIT to get home from the gym and report back to you guys. Strength was up AGAIN from last week. After working outside for over 10 hours today I was not sure how my energy and strength would be, but that testosterone said fuck that and did its job. Went up 5 pounds or more on every exercise for chest and decided to max out, or what i thought would be a max out and threw on 280 and got 2 solid reps. (275 for one solid rep last week) FUCK YEAH.....


 

I was just reading back through some of my posts....

The above post was just over two weeks ago and I see where I benched 275 for one solid rep.

I benched 275 for 8 reps today.....


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 15, 2011)

It was weird though. After I got 275 for 8 I put on 315 and only got it once. I really expected a couple more reps @ 315....I guess I was just spent from the sets before.


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 15, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> It was weird though. After I got 275 for 8 I put on 315 and only got it once. I really expected a couple more reps @ 315....I guess I was just spent from the sets before.



Did you try them in the same workout? 275x8 puts you at about 340x1 says my trusty online calculator (which is usually right)

Looks like you're still dominating the gym man, how much weight are you up?


----------



## GMO (Apr 16, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I was just reading back through some of my posts....
> 
> The above post was just over two weeks ago and I see where I benched 275 for one solid rep.
> 
> I benched 275 for 8 reps today.....


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 16, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Did you try them in the same workout? 275x8 puts you at about 340x1 says my trusty online calculator (which is usually right)
> 
> Looks like you're still dominating the gym man, how much weight are you up?


 

Yes I tried them in the same workout, as a matter of fact I did 4 sets on the butterfly machine as well as incline dumbbell flys before I even jumped on the bench press; that is why I feel like I _could_ have gotten more maybe if I had started there.

340? Yeah I am almost positive there is no way I could get that even once. After reading your post I googled one rep max calculator and it gave me the same number so I was pretty shocked....I know that before I started my cycle I ran the MAX OT strength program for a while (which I loved by the way and highly recommend it) and they have a warm up for bench press that added 20 pounds to my max the first workout. It looked like this...

Say your max before starting the program was 285 pounds, this is how you would warm up in preparation for 3 sets of 4-6 reps...

135X12 (warm up)

135X10 (warm up)

185X6  (warm up)

225X3  (weight acclimation)

255X1  (weight acclimation)

3 sets of 285X4-6 reps (working sets)

So basically, if you were benching 285 for one rep before ever trying this warm up they are saying you should be able to get 285 for 4-6 reps. Like I said, this warm up really worked for me and other people that I know so I bet if I did this then I could get somewhere in the ballpark of 340, I am thinking maybe 325 or so??? TRY IT OUT and tell me what you guys think about it.

You asked me how much weight I was up, I am anywhere from 217 to 220 on any given day.  I had to dial down the calories just a bit (I know I know Im a pussy) but man that much eating was fucking with me pretty good.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 16, 2011)

Thrizzity thrashed the legs today!

Felt like doing a lot of volume today so I jumped on squats and did 6 sets of 315 for 10 reps, only got 8 on the last 2 sets but it is what it is.

After squats I was drained. Usually im not as tired, I would say its because I usually do only 3-4 sets.

Leg presses felt pretty good. I performed 5 sets (wanted to do 6 but I was just dead) of 630 pounds (14 plates) for 10,10,10,9,7. Not too shabby, could have gone higher if not for so much volume on squats. 

Usually I do leg ext./curls and calves but just didn't quite have it in me today.

Hope yall have a good *rest* of the weekend.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2011)

You guys know the deal, I will report back later when I get back from the gym. Hitting chest and calves tonight, so far strength has continued to go up, never hit the 8 week wall I read about before starting. So basically, so far so good. 

Update on the nutsack: SMALL, tiny balls, they look funny and if it were socially acceptable I would walk around with my nuts out all day just so people could make fun of them.


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 18, 2011)

how often do you weigh? haven't seen an update in a while.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, I have uploaded a picture from tonight despite being reluctant to do so because all of the internet shit talkers. Anyway, pictures just dont do me justice not to mention I need a tan like a mother fucker but oh well. Also, my chest doesnt look nearly as good in pictures but fuck it yo! So here is me sitting at about 217. My bodyfat as gone up from the beginning but not too much.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be outside a lot this week so im hoping to get a tan and then get better pictures by the end of the week of back/legs/etc...


----------



## mastersim (Apr 19, 2011)

regarding your nutsack, what are you gonna do or are you gonna hold till pct?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2011)

just gonna ride it out.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 19, 2011)

Traps look like they are really growing!  217 is getting heavy!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah man, I have definitely gotten bigger. I think if I could do a proper cut and get me a nice tan I would be lookin pretty right.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 19, 2011)

Bah!  Tanning just takes away from time in the gym . . .  LOL!  Plus the hot sun makes you lazy.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2011)

lol, well i really can't avoid the sun because i work outside, so ill make the best of it i suppose...


----------



## Ravager (Apr 19, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> lol, well i really can't avoid the sun because i work outside, so ill make the best of it i suppose...



Melanotan 2 is your new best friend.  Looking good bro. Keep it up!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words bud.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 19, 2011)

I am curious, anyone here use/used melanotan 2?? results??


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

What's up guys?

Well, for the past two days I have been sitting solid at 219/220, and that is if I weigh myself in the morning before eating anything or at the end of the day. I am looking huge (for my standards). My traps have exploded and delts filled out nicely. My back has gotten thicker and wider and my legs have as well. 

I went to a family birthday party last night and I saw my cousin who I have not seen since Christmas. Over Christmas break we worked out together a few times and he was shocked at my new size.

I am going to post pictures up at the end of this week, atleast that is my goal.

So basically, my strength has gone up week after week and I have gone from 203 to let's just say 219.

My bodyfat has gone up a bit as well but that was expected. I am by no means fat because I still look lean with my shirt off (no real lovehandles or anything like that).

I hope after this cycle to maintain as much as possible then for the next cycle do my first real cut (which I will be needing major help with).

Take care,

MIB


----------



## Hell (Apr 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Well, for the past two days I have been sitting solid at 219/220, and that is if I weigh myself in the morning before eating anything or at the end of the day. I am looking huge (for my standards). My traps have exploded and delts filled out nicely. My back has gotten thicker and wider and my legs have as well.
> 
> ...



Hell yea man!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 21, 2011)

looking good bro..im on melonatan 2 now and love it....dick is hard like a rock all the time im on day 8 of 1mg a day ad i think im starting to turn.. i can really see that my moles are dark as shit so my body will prob turn real quick!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is a shot of my arm, not the best quality but you can tell I have put some size on the ole guns.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

holy SHIT i need a tan


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

might as well post this one too...from about 3 weeks ago





I am going to get some of the wheels and back before its all said and done.

Still have 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

hit them delts man...my .02 is free. Lookin solid as a MFer though. Nice job man keep it up.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> hit them delts man...my .02 is free. Lookin solid as a MFer though. Nice job man keep it up.


 

Thanks man I appreciate it. 

Yeah man I have been hitting the delts super hard, they just don't quite grow like everything else.

Still though, shoulda seen them a year ago they were nowhere near the size they are now so I am improving and that is what it's all about.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 25, 2011)

What's up guys?

Alright look, I have a huge job, better yet, career opportunity and the process starts today in a couple of hours.

Wish me luck, I have been working hard for this!

Will update later.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 25, 2011)

looking thick bro

I agree hit the lateral delts and tris a little extra, everything else looks great though


----------



## malfeasance (May 9, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> So basically, my strength has gone up week after week and I have gone from 203 to let's just say 219.


 Is your cycle over?  I am curious how you hold onto the weight during and after PCT, since I gained almost the same as you (18 as opposed to your 16).  Without chest or shoulder pressing exercises, I am hampered somewhat, but I am still lifting everything else.

Also, libido still an issue?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jun 20, 2011)

WHATS UP GUYS???????????? damn its been almost 2 months since I have been on here but there was definitely a good reason for it....I spoke to a few of you about a possible job opportunity that I had coming up and let me tell you this...I kicked ass at every part of the testing and got hired. So for the past couple months I have been super busy with training and all that stuff so I haven't hardly touched a computer.

For anyone that is curious, I am currently at the beginning of week 3 of 4 of my PCT and things are good...My previously mentioned libido issues are non existent and my nuts are back to swangin'.  When I started my cycle I was weighing 203 and right at the very end of it I hit 221 and NOW I am holding steady at 215 and have actually leaned out just a bit more. I apologize for not updating this sooner but like I said I have been busy. 

To all the guys on here (GMO, Malf, too many others to name) THANK YOU for all your help.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck, I always forget something....

I also wanted to tell you guys that the last 3 weeks of my cycle I had a bunch of acne all over my chest, shoulders, and some on my back. It sucked because all I wanted to do was show off the hard earned muscle but those damn zits were pretty crucial. However, everything has cleared up now. I have one or two on my back right now but that is actually pretty normal for me anyway.

Now strength...On cycle my strength shot up significantly on every exercise very quickly and I was really worried that after my cycle was over that I would decline a lot in how much weight I was able to push but that has not been the case so far. Strength is still way up, not QUITE as high as when I was ON but still much better than it was before my cycle.

Any other questions just ask a brotha!


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out so well for you!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 20, 2011)

looking good bud, I would definitley start adding in some carido though. Your BF is much higher 12-13% or what ever you posted on the first page. Hope you dial it in and can hold onto your gains. GL! reps


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright so I have been through with my PCT for a few weeks now and the acne that i had on my back and shoulders while i was ON cycle, AFTER clearing up has come back full force. Not SO much on the shoulders but all over my fucking back...I will say that its been routinely 100 degrees with the humidity down here where I live and I work outside 5 days a week so I know all the sweat contributes. However, I have been doing this for over 4 years now and its never been this bad. Any suggestions?


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 21, 2011)

I am older than you, so it is not as severe, but when my natural test levels came back acne appeared on my back - still have some!  It will go away.  Dish soap and a little sun . . .


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok so you think its just a byproduct of my test levels coming back? I hope thats all it is. Thanks man


----------

